# Help pls for windows 8.1 hp laptop



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

Hello, i have a hp laptop windows 8.1 and haven’t use from 2016, it turns on, but turn on to safe mode or updating system that stays on 10% forever and i try reset and advance modes and commands and restore, I don’t know what else to do, try everything that i have seen. It goes black screen after automatic repairs.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Steven159 said:


> i try reset


Model number of laptop - Should be on label underneath
Was that a factory reset ?
Do you have any pics or documents you need of this laptop.
When you look underneath do you see a windows sticker saying E.g Windows 8.1 Home and a product number.
Do you want to keep 8.1 or upgrade to windows 10


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Model number of laptop - Should be on label underneath
> Was that a factory reset ?
> Do you have any pics or documents you need of this laptop.
> When you look underneath do you see a windows sticker saying E.g Windows 8.1 Home and a product number.
> Do you want to keep 8.1 or upgrade to windows 10


is a
Hp Beats Special Edition 15-p300 15-p390n
15.6" Touchscreen Notebook
It don't have any stickers in the back or front
Don't know, if windows 10 works for it it be good,


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

No sticker underneath
How did you reset


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> No sticker underneath
> How did you reset


reset from troubleshoot safe mode options and power button holding and still nothing


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Are you sure it is 8.1


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Are you sure it is 8.1


Yes 8.1 windows l, need help to fix it


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

can you restart the computer and hold F11 key
do you get a recovery


Steven159 said:


> l, need help to fix it


That's what I am trying to do


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

Ight, I don’t know what else


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

Look,


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Try this and see if it is a different recovery.
Most laptops (not all) have a built in recovery mode that is different to windows recovery mode
Restart the computer
Hold the F11 key
Select Troubleshoot from the boot options menu. 
3. Select Recovery Manager, and then follow the on-screen instructions


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Try this and see if it is a different recovery.
> Most laptops (not all) have a built in recovery mode that is different to windows recovery mode
> Restart the computer
> Hold the F11 key
> ...


now what?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

System recovery
*** THIS WILL DELETE ALL DOCUMENTS AND PICS ETC***
Do you need to get any pics or documents off


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

Is Gray, i can’t click on it


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Do you have a serial number
When I search hp for recovery software it only shows windows 10
Serial number may give us access to 8.1


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Do you have a serial number
> When I search hp for recovery software it only shows windows 10
> Serial number may give us access to 8.1


this


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

No you need a serial number
Go here https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/laptops
Click on locate your product label
It will show you how to get the serial number


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

I found that, idk if is that


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Found the data - no recovery media.
Options
1) Contact HP and ask for recovery media
2) go here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows8ISO
create an iso and try to repair current install
3) Go here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows8ISO
create an iso and reinstall 8.1 then update drivers from hp site
4) Go here https://www.microsoft.com/en-au/software-download/windows10
Create an install iso and install windows 10


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Steven159 said:


> I found that, idk if is that


That is what we wanted


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Found the data - no recovery media.
> Options
> 1) Contact HP and ask for recovery media
> 2) go here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows8ISO
> ...


oh thank you and do i need another laptop to do this?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

laptop or computer
This from here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool
If you choose to download an ISO file so you can create a bootable file from a DVD or USB drive, copy the Windows ISO file onto your drive and then run the Windows USB/DVD Download Tool. Then simply install Windows onto your computer directly from your USB or DVD drive.

When you download the ISO file, you must copy it onto a USB or DVD. When you're ready to install Windows, insert the USB drive or DVD with the ISO file on it and then run Setup.exe from the root folder on the drive.

If you need help with the usb/dvd let us know.
The simple way is windows 8.1 download tool https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/404Error.aspx
Microsoft has stopped the download.

I found the tool on Cnet https://download.cnet.com/Windows-8-1-Installation-Media-Creation-Tool/3000-18513_4-77572352.html
It does not work.
You can search the internet for a copy of the tool *BUT *you also run the risk of installing
Virus/malware if it is not from a reputable site


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> laptop or computer
> This from here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/windows-usb-dvd-download-tool
> If you choose to download an ISO file so you can create a bootable file from a DVD or USB drive, copy the Windows ISO file onto your drive and then run the Windows USB/DVD Download Tool. Then simply install Windows onto your computer directly from your USB or DVD drive.
> 
> ...


so i buy a usb drive and plug it to a laptop or computer to download the windows, then plug it to the hp laptop to fix it?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

not so much a usb drive
a 16gb usb stick will do
Something like this - I am not saying this one it is to give an idea
https://www.officeworks.com.au/shop...ElquyRMkslOZNJ_zsrhoCZ1oQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

You boot from the usb and try to repair 8.1or
Boot from the usb and reinstall 8.1

We also want to make sure that your computer boots from usb - it should


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> not so much a usb drive
> a 16gb usb stick will do
> Something like this - I am not saying this one it is to give an idea
> https://www.officeworks.com.au/shop/officeworks/p/sandisk-cruzer-blade-16gb-usb-flash-drive-sdcz5016gb?istCompanyId=0403b0ba-0671-498f-aeb7-e2ff71b61924&istFeedId=00ff5695-1f12-4ff3-82f4-49dd39a43a69&istItemId=wliawmlqq&istBid=t&cm_mmc=Google:SEM:Always_on:RP|Technology|Hard+Drives+&+Data+Storage||Sandisk|||SH||&s_kwcid=AL!12073!3!558638377610!!!g!1459558774795!s_kwcid=AL!12073!3!558638377610!!!g!1459558774795!&gclid=CjwKCAiAyPyQBhB6EiwAFUuakvzj7TQYl9MbYkPWwEtcBKfmE3eKmDKJiGPElquyRMkslOZNJ_zsrhoCZ1oQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> ...


yea, i bought one
16 gb 
I will reply to you when i get the usb drive and ready to do it
It should, i saw the option for it

Thank youuu


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Mister Ed might have another idea


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

Steven159 said:


> Is Gray, i can't click on it


Windows System Restore is not grayed out. Have you tried that?


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Mister Ed might have another idea





MisterEd51 said:


> Windows System Restore is not grayed out. Have you tried that?


 yea i tried that, i will do system recovery when i get the usb


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Did you find a windows sticker on the computer


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Did you find a windows sticker on the computer


the one i have sent of the serial number, they is no windows sticker, laptop haven't been use since 2016 and was not mine, so don'tknow about the sticker


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

When you boot to safe mode can you get a cmd prompt?


in the command prompt window enter the following command: *wmic path softwarelicensingservice get OA3xOriginalProductKey *and confirm the command by hitting "Enter". The program will give you the product key so that you can write it down or simply copy and paste it somewhere.


----------



## MisterEd51 (Feb 25, 2020)

HP Beats Special Edition 15-p030nr Notebook PC (ENERGY STAR)
Serial number: 6CF51237K1 
https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc.../7174297?sku=G6R14UAR&serialnumber=6CF51237K1

HP Beats Special Edition 15-p030nr Notebook PC Product Specifications
https://support.hp.com/us-en/produc...k-pc/6936229/model/7174297/document/c04348150

After you reinstall Windows you can download any drivers not installed during its installation.
Note you can select either Windows 8.1 64-bit or Windows 10 64-bit for the drivers.

Software and drivers for HP Beats Special Edition 15-p030nr Notebook PC (ENERGY STAR)
https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver...ion-15-p000-notebook-pc/6936229/model/7174297


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

You should not need the product key it should be in the bios 
so should not be a problem


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> You should not need the product key it should be in the bios
> so should not be a problem


Damn i had to make new acc to reply, but yea we try tmr later


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

do you currently have access to another computer/laptop?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Steven160 said:


> Damn i had to make new acc to reply, but yea we try tmr later


A limit on new users 
I will ask an admin to merge back to Steven159


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

When you get your usb
Go to the windows 8.1 download and download the iso to your computer.
Then go here https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4911-windows-7-usb-dvd-download-tool.html
Download the tool - works with windows 8 
This will make your usb bootable with windows 8.1


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Steven160 said:


> Damn i had to make new acc to reply, but yea we try tmr later


Please do not create new accounts to get around the site restrictions on new users who are limited to a maximum number of posts in the first 24 hours of membership. This restriction is to prevent spammers from excessive flooding.

Please let me know which account you want to keep (which retains the email address and password used) and I will merge them both together under that name.


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

Cookiegal said:


> Please do not create new accounts to get around the site restrictions on new users who are limited to a maximum number of posts in the first 24 hours of membership. This restriction is to prevent spammers from excessive flooding.
> 
> Please let me know which account you want to keep (which retains the email address and password used) and I will merge them both together under that name.


This account


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> When you get your usb
> Go to the windows 8.1 download and download the iso to your computer.
> Then go here https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4911-windows-7-usb-dvd-download-tool.html
> Download the tool - works with windows 8
> This will make your usb bootable with windows 8.1


Hello, i got the usb
Go to that and dowload to the usb drive then plug it to the hp laptop?


----------



## Steven160 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> When you boot to safe mode can you get a cmd prompt?
> 
> 
> in the command prompt window enter the following command: *wmic path softwarelicensingservice get OA3xOriginalProductKey *and confirm the command by hitting "Enter". The program will give you the product key so that you can write it down or simply copy and paste it somewhere.


Not found


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Steven160 said:


> This account


Done.


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

On a working computer
Download the win 8.1 iso
Download that program
plug the usb into working computer
Run program to create bootable usb
When finished

Plug usb into broken computer
Set computer to boot from usb
run the setup.
***NB THIS WILL DELETE ALL DATA ON THE HARD DRIVE***


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> On a working computer
> Download the win 8.1 iso
> Download that program
> plug the usb into working computer
> ...


Hello, is that? How i move it to usb drive?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

The link I gave you should have built the usb for you automatically


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Here is how to use the program


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Did you download this https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4911-windows-7-usb-dvd-download-tool.html


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Did you download this https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4911-windows-7-usb-dvd-download-tool.html


Is like that? I dowloand the link you told me to dowload first, (Download windows 8.1 Disc Image (Ios File) )


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Step 1) you download the iso
Step 2) you download the program https://www.techspot.com/downloads/4911-windows-7-usb-dvd-download-tool.html
Step 3) Watch the video on how to use the program


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Is it clear now what steps to do?


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Is it clear now what steps to do?


Yea, i dowload the 8.1, but how im using a school laptop only laptop i have rn, the website is block


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Steven161 said:


> i have rn


Please do not use abbreviations. I don't know what you mean.
can you access this site
https://rufus.ie/en/


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Please do not use abbreviations. I don't know what you mean.
> can you access this site
> https://rufus.ie/en/


Sorry, yes the site i able to access


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

On that site under download click on Rufus 3.17 and download


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

This is how to use rufus
https://softwarekeep.com/help-center/how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-using-rufus


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> This is how to use rufus
> https://softwarekeep.com/help-center/how-to-create-a-bootable-usb-using-rufus


There


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Cross your fingers
Eject the usb
put into old computer
see if you can boot
may have to change bios to boot from usb


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Cross your fingers
> Eject the usb
> put into old computer
> see if you can boot
> may have to change bios to boot from usb


What i do now? This is something new yay


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Cross your fingers
> Eject the usb
> put into old computer
> see if you can boot
> may have to change bios to boot from usb


What do i click?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

custom - sorry had to go out


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

Is okay, now what i do?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

leave as is click on next


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

Press ok?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

yes


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> yes


Okay, is installing windows, cross fingers


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

crossed


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

you created a new login 
Cookiegal combined your other two into one


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

when the computer reboots itself 
remove the usb - ONLY when it reboots


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> when the computer reboots itself
> remove the usb - ONLY when it reboots


it installed and being like for like 5 minutes, what do i do?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

wait and see
cross fingers


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Give it time 
as long as it looks like something is happening. If not after about 1/2 hour
We will reboot
then at this screen








We will highlight each partition and delete
then install again.
Are lights flashing (hdd) or is the circle still going round and round


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

This happen


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

it looks like it is working


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

Yesssss! Nothing else i gotta do right, just enjoy?


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

No - more to do


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Let me start a win 8 machine


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

Thank you very muchhh !


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Right click on the windows start
Left click on device manager
any items with yellow mark (pic attached)


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Steven161 said:


> Thank you very muchhh !


We are not finshed yet
You are welcome


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

any luck with device manager? post #78


----------



## Steven161 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Right click on the windows start
> Left click on device manager
> any items with yellow mark (pic attached)


Don't see any item with yellow mark


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Steven161 said:


> Don't see any item with yellow mark


You have 5 of them
We must fix some of them
Will it connect to internet


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> You have 5 of them
> We must fix some of them
> Will it connect to internet


Sorry some message you sent I didn't see, but how i fix them item with yellow marks? Ethernet connection says


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Have you enabled push notifications on the site ?
Can you plug network in with a cable - do you get internet


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Have you enabled push notifications on the site ?
> Can you plug network in with a cable - do you get internet


Yes with gmail
Yes i plug one now


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

ok if you have internet on hp
go here and click on 
detect my drivers


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver.../7174297?sku=G6R14UAR&serialnumber=6cf51237k1


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Why are you creating so many logins


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Why are you creating so many logins


Because it keeps saying 24 hours to message again, with the account that admin fix, it still said it 24 hours to message

and it shows that


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

continue to this website


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

is the time and date correct on the hp


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> continue to this website


 I have click both and dont work


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

1) Can you get any internet page
2) is the time and date correct


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> is the time and date correct on the hp


Now i can, it was the time and date


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Try hp site again


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Try hp site again





PeterOz said:


> Try hp site again


Shows that


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Was that this site
https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver.../7174297?sku=G6R14UAR&serialnumber=6cf51237k1


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Was that this site
> https://support.hp.com/us-en/driver.../7174297?sku=G6R14UAR&serialnumber=6cf51237k1


There


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Close the survey on the left
There should be a green button 
Detect my drivers


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Close the survey on the left
> There should be a green button
> Detect my drivers


I don't see green button, but there is that


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

every time I click on my link I get this - Pic attached


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

on this page click on software and drivers tab


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> on this page click on software and drivers tab
> View attachment 294787


Is loading


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

it should give you drivers to download
install the drivers
reboot and check device manager again


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> on this page click on software and drivers tab
> View attachment 294787


I see it now
Yes?


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> it should give you drivers to download
> install the drivers
> reboot and check device manager again


Installing


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Watch you don't run out of post time - numbers


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Watch you don't run out of post time - numbers


It still like that, but now 4 yellow marks


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

run the driver checker again


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> run the driver checker again


I haven't click again, but is downloading and this downloading too


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

Let it run and see what happens 
If at the end if all the yellows do not go then we will have to do them manually.

Go back to device manager
Right click on Pcie with yellow mark
Should be a popup box.
Left click on Properties
Click on details tab
Click on Drop down list and change to Hardware Ids
What is the first line.
Do this on all with the yellow mark
Pic attached

*Attachments*


The details we are looking for are like this
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...ed-laptop-now-unbootable.1272458/post-9870153
Also try something on youtube and see if volume is ok
Some things like video audio and touchpad might be using microsoft drivers instead of hp drivers.


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Let it run and see what happens
> If at the end if all the yellows do not go then we will have to do them manually.
> 
> Go back to device manager
> ...





PeterOz said:


> Let it run and see what happens
> If at the end if all the yellows do not go then we will have to do them manually.
> 
> Go back to device manager
> ...


I check soon the audio, but i see that in item yellow mark


----------



## Steven162 (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> Let it run and see what happens
> If at the end if all the yellows do not go then we will have to do them manually.
> 
> Go back to device manager
> ...


That is the first line of all 3 item with yellow mark and audio works good, that only thing not working is the brightness of the laptop, i can't turn it up or down


----------



## PeterOz (Dec 29, 2020)

have a look at the display driver 
Same place as above but click on driver tab.
Time for dinner
I will look later at the pics and try and find drivers


----------



## Steven162. (11 mo ago)

PeterOz said:


> have a look at the display driver
> Same place as above but click on driver tab.
> Time for dinner
> I will look later at the pics and try and find drivers


We can keep going later on the afternoon, is late 3:51am
Thank you for helping me, we keep going tomorrow


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

@Steven161
@Steven162
@Steven162.

You created yet another new account, Steven161 only 10 minutes before the 24 hour restriction on Steven160 would have been expired and then two others. If you would have waited like you should have for Steven159 to pass the 24 hour mark you wouldn't keep running into the problem of new accounts being blocked.

Since I already told you not to create new accounts to get around these restrictions and you've displayed a blatant disregard for directives from an Administrator, Steven160 has been issued a warn with loss of 5 points which results in a temporary banned of 3 days. The other three accounts have been banned permanently.

So now instead of 24 hours you will have to wait three days to continue. If any more new accounts are created before you can resume using Steven160 (or after) all accounts will be banned permanently.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

As the user has attempted to create two more new accounts since reading my last message the remaining account Steven160 is now banned permanently as well and this thread is now closed.


----------

